# Es werden fleißig Päckchen gepackt



## Cordovês

"Es werden fleißig Päckchen gepackt" 

Ich kann wirklich verstehen, was dieser Satz bedeutet. Ich glaube, dass er ein unpersönlicher passiver Satz ist. Aber immer habe ich gelesen, dass unpersönliche passive Sätze nur gebildet können, wenn sie im Aktiv kein direktes Objekt haben. Zum beispiel: "es wird sehr gentanzt" oder "es wird hier sehr gut gelebt". 

Aber der Satz "es werden fleißig Päckchen gepackt" hat im Aktiv direktes Objekt: "Man packt die Päckchen fleißig", wo "Päckchen" direktes Objekt ist.

Zum Schluss, meine Frage ist: unpersönliche Passiv werden nur gebildet, wenn sie kein direktes Objekt haben?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hutschi

"Es" steht hier nur, um zu sichern, dass das gebeugte Verb "werden" an zweiter Stelle ist.

Wenn man den Satz umstellt, entfällt "es".
"Päckchen werden fleißig gepackt". (Päckchen steht im Nominativ Plural.)
Man kann es in einen unpersönlichen  _ (gestrichen, siehe Kajjo: #4)_ Aktivsatz umwandeln.
Man packt fleißig Päckchen. (Päckchen steht hier im Akkusativ Plural.)

Das Konzept "direktes Objekt" kenne ich in Deutsch nicht.
"Päckchen" ist ein Akkusativ-Objekt im Aktiv (Man packt fleißig Päckchen. Wen oder was packt man?) Im Passiv wird es zum Subjekt. (Wer oder was wird gepackt?)
Fleißig beschreibt die Art und Weise, wie die Päckchen gepackt werden.


> Zum Schluss, meine Frage ist: unpersönliche Passiv*e* werden nur gebildet, wenn sie kein direktes Objekt haben?



Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht. Vielleicht kann jemand anders helfen. Was genau meinst Du damit?


----------



## JClaudeK

direktes Objekt = Akkusativobjekt


Hutschi said:


> Wenn man den Satz umstellt, entfällt "es".
> "Päckchen werden fleißig gepackt".


Das Beispiel ist also kein echtes   unpersönliches Passiv, denn _'Päckchen'_ ist Akkusativobjekt.


----------



## Kajjo

Cordovês said:


> Ich glaube, dass er ein unpersönlicher passiver Satz ist.


Das Konzept "unpersönlicher Passivsatz" ist meines Erachtens nicht zielführend. Ich rate dazu, einfach die Fälle mit oder ohne Akkusativobjekt zu unterscheiden und entsprechend die Passivsätze zu bilden.

Das Konzept "direktes Objekt" ist nicht typisch Deutsch. Im Deutschen solltest du einfach Akkusativobjekt, Dativobjekt, Präpositionalobjekt und dergleichen sagen. 

Im konkreten Falle wäre Päckchen im Aktivsatz tatsächlich ein Akkusativobjekt und ist hier das Subjekt im Passivsatz. Es liegt kein "unpersönliches Passiv" vor. Das "Es" ist nur Platzhalter-es und besetzt die erste Position im Satzbau.

canoonet - Verb: Akiv und Passiv: Vorgangspassiv


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Kajjo völlig zu.
Auch: "Das "Es" ist nur Platzhalter-es und besetzt die erste Position im Satzbau."
Es wirkt hier nicht mal wie ein Subjekt oder Objekt. (Man könnte es - mit sehr leichter Bedeutungsverschiebung - auch durch unbetontes "da" ersetzen. "Da werden fleißig Päckchen gepackt."


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das Konzept "unpersönlicher Passivsatz" ist meines Erachtens nicht zielführend.


Das ist nun mal die Terminologie in romanischen Sprachen ("_passif impersonnel_"), und wenn man halt in solchen "Kategorien" denkt, hilft es einem schon weiter, das so zu nennen.

Dasselbe gilt für _"direktes Objekt"._


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist nun mal die Terminologie in romanischen Sprachen ("_passif impersonnel_"), und wenn man halt in solchen "Kategorien" denkt, hilft es einem schon weiter, das so zu nennen.
> 
> Dasselbe gilt für _"direktes Objekt"._



Das glaube ich schon, nur kann es zu Missverständnissen führen, wenn ich es nicht genügend kenne. Ich kann natürlich die Definition aus anderen Sprachen nehmen. Doch das hat stark die Gefahr "falscher Freunde".

Ist "man" persönlich oder unpersönlich?
Ich nahm an, es ist eine unpersönliche Form. Ich verwende es, wenn ich nicht "ich" oder "wir" sagen will, beides persönliche Formen. Aber so war es nicht gemeint.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist nun mal die Terminologie in romanischen Sprachen ("_passif impersonnel_"), und wenn man halt in solchen "Kategorien" denkt, hilft es einem schon weiter, das so zu nennen.
> 
> Dasselbe gilt für _"direktes Objekt"._


Ja, das sind Konzepte aus den romanischen Sprachen und gerade deswegen sollte man es sich ganz früh im Lernprozess abgewöhnen, sie auf die deutsche Grammatik anzuwenden. Im Deutschen ergeben beide Begriffe nicht wirklich einen Sinn.

Zusammen mit der Sprache muss man eben auch die Begrifflichkeiten der Grammatik lernen und als "anders" akzeptieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> gerade deswegen sollte man es sich ganz früh im Lernprozess abgewöhnen, sie auf die deutsche Grammatik anzuwenden


Meinst du vielleicht, dass die Lehrer im Ausland die deutsche Grammatik auf deutsch lehren? (Allenfalls vielleicht an der Uni.) Und auch in allen französischen Grammatikbüchern (und im Internet) werden die "einheimischen" Begriffe (wie z.B. "_passif impersonnel_") verwendet.
Sollte das in Deutschland anders sein?

Ich meine, dass sich hier im Forum jeder so ausdrücken darf, wie er es eben kann.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Meinst du vielleicht, dass die Lehrer im Ausland die deutsche Grammatik auf deutsch lehren?


Wenn es auch nur halbwegs gute Lehrer sind, dann ja. Wir lernen im Englischunterricht doch auch Begriffe wie _past tense / continuous form_ und so weiter.



JClaudeK said:


> Und auch in allen französischen Grammatikbüchern (und im Internet) werden die "einheimischen" Begriffe (wie z.B. "_passif impersonnel_") verwendet.


Das finde ich sehr schlecht und enttäuschend. Es ist genau genommen sogar falsch.



JClaudeK said:


> Ich meine, dass sich hier im Forum jeder so ausdrücken darf, wie er es eben kann.


Fragesteller sowieso -- aber Muttersprachler, die inhaltlich antworten, sollten nach Möglichkeit einen Anspruch an Korrektheit leben und dazu gehören auch die richtigen Begriffe.


----------



## JClaudeK

Auch viele Muttersprachler kennen die richtigen (deutschen) Grammatikbegriffe nicht. 
Dürfen diese  dann keine Anfragen beantworten, auch wenn es für den Fragesteller vielleicht so verständlicher wird?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Auch viele Muttersprachler kennen die richtigen (deutschen) Grammatikbegriffe nicht.
> Dürfen diese dann keine Anfragen beantworten, auch wenn es für den Fragesteller vielleicht so verständlicher wird?


Hm, ich finde, dass man _falsche_ Grammatikbegriffe dann einfach vermeiden sollte. Man kann ja sehr hilfreich auf Fragen antworten, ohne Begriffe zu verwenden, die man selbst nicht beherrscht. Ob ein Satz idiomatisch ist oder nicht, wie man selbst etwas ausdrücken würde, man kann übersetzen und so weiter... aber warum ausgerechnet fragwürdige Beiträge zur Grammatik liefern?!


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicht liefern, sondern aus der Frage übernehmen und (richtig) interpretieren!


Cordovês said:


> Zum Schluss, meine Frage ist: unpersönliche Passive werden nur gebildet, wenn sie kein direktes Objekt haben?



Übrigens, auch hier (eine durchaus seriöse Quelle) wird der Ausdruck "unpersönliches Passiv" verwendet:


> subjektloses werden-Passiv
> Thematisch verwandte Bezeichnungen:
> 
> unpersönliches Passiv
> Eintakt-Passiv


Und hier und, und ....

Edit (nach #14):


Kajjo said:


> Hm, ich finde, dass man _falsche_ Grammatikbegriffe dann einfach vermeiden sollte.


vs.


Kajjo said:


> Natürlich kann man "unpersönliches Passiv" sagen -- mir sagt das aber gar nichts


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht liefern, sondern aus der Frage übernehmen und (richtig) interpretieren!


Ist sicherlich immer ein Balanceakt. Es schadet aber nicht, auf die Unterschiede hinzuweisen, wenn man sich derer bewusst ist.


JClaudeK said:


> Übrigens, auch hier


Ja, und? Macht es das besser? Natürlich kann man "unpersönliches Passiv" sagen -- mir sagt das aber gar nichts und ich finde das Konzept weder hilfreich noch verständlich. Darf man aber nutzen. Aber "direktes Objekt"? Was soll das im Deutschen sein? Ist ein Dativ-Objekt irgendwie weniger direkt als ein Akkusativobjekt?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ja, und? Macht es das besser? .....



Siehe #6


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht liefern, sondern aus der Frage übernehmen und (richtig) interpretieren!
> 
> ...


Genau das war für mich schwierig. Ich habe es zunächst nicht als festen grammatischen Begriff aufgefasst, sondern als beschreibenden Begriff. Ich bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass es ein fester Begriff wäre.
Bei "direktes  Objekt" kannte ich es aus Englisch, wusste aber nicht, wie es Deutsch gemeint ist. Deshalb habe ich hier nachgefragt.

Immerhin: Deine Erklärung sagt:

Ich vertraue ihm. Dativ - kein direktes Objekt.
Ich kenne ihn. Akkusativ - direktes Objekt.

Contrary to English. I trust him. I know him. Both have the same structure.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Immerhin: Deine Erklärung sagt:
> Ich vertraue ihm. Dativ - kein direktes Objekt.
> Ich kenne ihn. Akkusativ - direktes Objekt.




"direktes Objekt" bedeutet auf Französisch "ein Objekt ohne Präposition", meistens entspricht das einem Akkusativobjekt (aber nicht immer: "aider" (= helfen)  z.B. hat ein 'direktes Objekt', im Gegensatz zum Deutschen)

"indirektes Objekt" bedeutet (_grosso modo) _auf Französisch "ein Objekt mit Präposition" ('à' oder 'de'.    Mit 'à' = (meistens) Dativobjekt)
Ob das im Spanischen auch so ist, weiß ich nicht ....


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "ein Objekt mit/ohne Präposition"


Damit lieferst du doch ein sehr gutes Argument, diese Begriffe eben nicht im Deutschen zu verwenden. Hier ergibt überhaupt nur ein Akkusativobjekt irgendeinen Sinn als "direktes Objekt" und Dativ- oder Genitivobjekte nicht, Präpositionalobjekte schon mal gar nicht. 

Nen, also ich bleibe dabei: Im Deutschen sollten wir nicht von direkte Objekten sprechen, denn der Terminus ist unklar und nicht sinnvoll im Deutschen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Im Deutschen sollten wir nicht von direkte Objekten sprechen, denn der Terminus ist unklar und nicht sinnvoll im Deutschen.


Genau, daher meine Erklärung ↓ in #3 (aus dem Zusammenhang ergibt sich, dass Cordovês nur das meinen kann).


JClaudeK said:


> direktes Objekt = Akkusativobjekt


Willst du Cordovês aus dem Forum vergraulen, oder was denn?


----------



## Perseas

Hallo,
ich habe die interessante Diskussion gelesen und möchte auch die Folgenden erwähnen.

1. Zu der Anfrage des OPs:
Ich denke, seine Verwirrung liegt an der Funktion von "es", mit dem der Satz beginnt. Hutschi hat schon die Funktion von diesem "es" erklärt (#2 und #5).

2. Es mag sein, dass "unpersönlicher Passivsatz" nicht die geeignete Terminologie ist, aber mMn gibt es doch einen Unterschied zwischen den folgenden Sätzen: "Es wird über Politik diskutiert" (Aktiv: "Man diskutiert über Politik") und "Häuser werden gebaut" (Aktiv: "Der Bauarbeiter baut Häuser"). Beim ersten Passivsatz gibt es kein Subjekt, während beim letzteren gibt es eins.
Die Beispielsätze habe ich auf dieser Seite gefunden.

3. Die Begriffe "direkte/indirekte Objekte" existieren auch im Griechischen. Selbst das Genitivobjekt kann als direkt bezeichnet werden, falls das andere ein Dativobjekt ist (Altgriechisch). Dabei stimme ich Kajjo zu, dass diese Begriffe selbst bei uns unklar sind. "Akkusativobjekte" & "Genitivobjekte" halte ich für sinnvoller.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> ...
> 
> 2. Es mag sein, dass "unpersönlicher Passivsatz" nicht die geeignete Terminologie ist, aber mMn gibt es doch einen Unterschied zwischen den folgenden Sätzen: "Es wird über Politik diskutiert" (Aktiv: "Man diskutiert über Politik") und "Häuser werden gebaut" (Aktiv: "Der Bauarbeiter baut Häuser"). Beim ersten Passivsatz gibt es kein Subjekt, während beim letzteren gibt es eins.
> Die Beispielsätze habe ich auf dieser Seite gefunden.
> 
> ...


Oder: Man baut Häuser. Die Runde diskutiert über Politik.
Im Passivsatz wurde nicht gesagt, wer baut oder diskutiert.


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> Oder: Man baut Häuser. Die Runde diskutiert über Politik.
> Im Passivsatz wurde nicht gesagt, wer baut oder diskutiert.


Das meinte ich vorhin mit "Unterschied":
"Es wird über Politik diskutiert" --->  Das "Es" ist nur ein Platzhalter, oder? Also kein Subjekt.
"Es werden Häuser gebaut" oder "Häuser werden gebaut" ---> Das Subjekt ist "Häuser" und ist explizit gegeben.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Willst du Cordovês aus dem Forum vergraulen, oder was denn?


Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich habe in #4 hilfreich und nett geantwortet und du hast diese leidige Diskussion begonnen.



Perseas said:


> Dabei stimme ich Kajjo zu, dass diese Begriffe selbst bei uns unklar sind. "Akkusativobjekte" & "Genitivobjekte" halte ich für sinnvoller.


Danke für die griechische Sichtweise und deine Zustimmung. Ich denke wirklich, wenn geradlinigere Ausdrücke existieren, sollte man sie auch verwenden. Die Bezeichnung "direkt" ist einfach nicht hilfreich im Deutschen.



Perseas said:


> Das meinte ich vorhin mit "Unterschied"


Ich sehe zwar auch einen Unterschieden zwischen den beiden Verwendungen von "es", aber formal sind BEIDE sogenannte Platzhalter-es. Beide besetzen das Vorfeld und beide sind nach Umstellung entbehrlich. Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass der zweite Satz ein Subjekt enthält und der erste Satz subjektlos ist. In beiden Fällen ist "es" nicht das Subjekt. 

_Es wird über Politik diskutiert. Über Politik wird diskutiert.
Es werden Häuser gebaut. Häuser werden gebaut._


----------

